# odd bird...



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, every one, haven't posted in a quite a while, but my pidgey has been exhibiting some odd behaviours lately and I wanted to know if anyone had some insight....


My last posts were about her being overly aggressive, which we concluded as her teen years...thankfully that is over with and she is back to her loving self...lately I have been waking up in the middle of the night because she is either preening my face, or lying pushed up against my head making very deep short coos....this only happens at night. when I am sleeping...It is almost like she is trying to mate with me.

I don't think believe in caging birds, and have converted my closet into a open coop, she has full access to the apartment whenever I am home, and remains in a bedroom if i am not. I take her to the park twice a day for a fly when i walk my dog...


Also, I have noticed that the tips of her tail feathers are frayed, does anyone know what that means?


Thank you very much, from a very sleep deprived Jello..

p.s. Is it safe to feed pidgeys blueberries?


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

I also have been wondering about the blueberries!!! I hope you find help for your pidgy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Right...

One has to be careful about the kinds of handling, touching and other attentions one gives to just post fledgling Pigeons, lest they confuse and meld feelings toward a surrogate parent, which normally should be fading as the youngster gains independence, into those feelings they would have for a mate.


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh also, do they like raw unsalted cashews? I mean is it safe?


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the long response time, my pc was down.

I honestly do not undertand what you mean by certain handing, touching and other attentions, am I not supposed to give her any attention? I pet her head, and let her sit with me at times but never above me. ome clarification would be nice,
Thank you,
Jello.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

If one continue to interact physically with a Post Fledgling age Pigeon one has raised...

The Pigeon can unwittingly transition into accepting you as a mate.

Not saying this is good or bad, just saying.

In Nature, the amount of attention a parent pays, tapers off as the youngster gains independance and self sufficiency, and, this is a reciprocal thing, where both the youngster and the parents permit their Bond and the attention or interest they pay to one-another, to diminish and to then end.

If when raise them, we do not emulate this, the young Pigeon can transition from the Bond and the dependence of being raised, to accepting us as a 'Mate'...and or does not achieve emotional/proprioceptive/self-sufficiency orders of independence.

Independence does not preclude friendship or gestures with the Pigeon...but, it has a different foundation than one of dependence or of accepting one from a continuation of being raised, to then being a 'mate' with no period of independence in-between.


Other than that they may have peers of same age debutants, when first on their own in Nature, no one else pays them any attention or has affectionate gestures, untill a few years go by and they are grown up enough, savvy and experienced enough to enter into a consensual 'Marriage' with a Mate.

If we continue to pay affectionate attention to them, in their protracted post fledgling pre-adult age, they will sort of leap frog right into the 'We are Mates' mode of being/relating.


No harm no faul, if the Pigeon is to spend their Life with us.


But, if the intention was for them to be raised for release, this will interfere...and or betokens a some faux pas having occurred.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Jello....

_Sounds_ as tho you might have a male pijie. If so, also sounds like he considers you his mate.

I'm in almost the same situation. I found MR. Squeaks as a month old (give or take) squeaker with his wing badly broken. The wing finally had to be partially amputated. Soooo, MR. Squeaks was destined to be an indoor bird and lives with me and (at that time) my 4 cats. 

Notice the upper case MR.? That's due to his attitude! He rules me and my (now) 2 cats and 4 additional pigeons with an iron beak!

Because I had him so long without more pigeons, I became his "mate" and he doesn't take kindly to other pigeons in _his_ territory (a.k.a. the whole apartment!). Therefore, when I let the others out for exercise in my bedroom, Squeaks and my cats stay in the living/dining area with me. 

Over time, Squeaks has developed two modes: Mate and Daddy.

In mate mode he follows me around and _permits/allows_ me to pet him.

In daddy mode, he has his own 7"x7" basket. He likes shredded paper for nesting material and will sit on either a dummy wooden egg or non-fertile 
egg(s) from WoeBeGone, my West of England Tumbler.

One of our members has developed pigeon diapers for indoor birds that also come with a "leash"...If you are not familiar with Boni's PGWear, here is her site address: 

www.birdwearonline.com

If you click on PGWear at the top of the home page, you will see a picture of MR. Squeaks modeling his Super Power Pigeon outfit!

Hope this information has been helpful...you are not alone with a pigeon who looooves you and only you!

Love and Hugs

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------

